# APPLE WINE



## hounddawg (Nov 5, 2020)

starting a apple wine 11/5/20
80+lbs. honey crisp apples cut up and frozen,,, 
18 gallon apple juice, 
in ferment barrel along with 3/4 tsp,,, potassium metasuliphate, 1 teaspoon yeast nutrient, 3 tbs pectic enzyme, 
tomorrow, the cut up apples should be thawed out, will take it from there, 
Dawg


----------



## Rice_Guy (Nov 6, 2020)

What are you adding besides? The honey crisp here also got prarie fire crab and after I rack the plan is to put in some heated honey (brouchet)


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 7, 2020)

Rice_Guy said:


> What are you adding besides? The honey crisp here also got prarie fire crab and after I rack the plan is to put in some heated honey (brouchet)


20 lbs pear, 5 lbs banana and cinnimon stix, just aint sure how much sticks, i want it,, so it comes across as does that have cinnimon in it, tomorrow since we've had 4 chilly nights, i'm going to check, my yellow sargents crabapple bushes, i'll be needing right about 5 lbs. so the tail will just slighltly have a very light pop to it, on the finish. all my country wines i go for straight off the tree/bush taste, but apple,, pear,,  banana , i like to give then a very light and pleasing complexity to all them 3, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 7, 2020)

still to cold to pitch yet,,,
Dawg


----------



## winemaker81 (Nov 7, 2020)

Last time I made metheglin, for a 6 gallon batch I flavored it with 6 sticks cinnamon, 12 whole cloves, and 12 whole allspice. I put the spices in a cheesecloth hops bag, tied it off, put it in a plastic sandwich bag, and gently beat it flat with a hammer. Took the hops bag out of the plastic and dropped it in the fermenter.

I didn't get as much flavor from the spices as I wanted, although I used them only during fermentation. I've tossed around a couple of ideas for next time, some crazier than others. I'm leaning towards grinding the spices finely, adding half before fermentation, and the other half after racking off the gross lees. I'll need to taste the mead weekly and rack off the fine lees when it's "right".

It sounds like you'll have 20+ gallons. You might grind the cinnamon and add 2 to 4 Tbsp during fermentation. If it's not enough flavor, add more during bulk aging. I'm totally guessing on quantities, and am thinking about how many Tbsp a ground stick makes.


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 8, 2020)

winemaker81 said:


> Last time I made metheglin, for a 6 gallon batch I flavored it with 6 sticks cinnamon, 12 whole cloves, and 12 whole allspice. I put the spices in a cheesecloth hops bag, tied it off, put it in a plastic sandwich bag, and gently beat it flat with a hammer. Took the hops bag out of the plastic and dropped it in the fermenter.
> 
> I didn't get as much flavor from the spices as I wanted, although I used them only during fermentation. I've tossed around a couple of ideas for next time, some crazier than others. I'm leaning towards grinding the spices finely, adding half before fermentation, and the other half after racking off the gross lees. I'll need to taste the mead weekly and rack off the fine lees when it's "right".
> 
> It sounds like you'll have 20+ gallons. You might grind the cinnamon and add 2 to 4 Tbsp during fermentation. If it's not enough flavor, add more during bulk aging. I'm totally guessing on quantities, and am thinking about how many Tbsp a ground stick makes.


oh allspice sounds good, i wish i'd of thought to get some of that, where i live in the foothills of the Ozarks, everything must be ordered, shoot my closest town has Zero traffic lights, so i have to order what i need ahead of time, shoot 18 mile to closest traffic light, closest mall 47 miles... so besides the pears, and touch of banana, i got a few pounds of crabapples and cinnamon sticks from sir lanker,,


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 8, 2020)

i pitched today SSG 1.090, added some more pectic enzyme , my big grey brute all but to full, thats the reason i pitched with EC-1118, of course i only keep EC-1118 & K1V-1116, to begin with, 
Dawg


----------



## winemaker81 (Nov 9, 2020)

Order the allspice -- you can use it for bulk aging!

On a tangent, I have a recipe for "Traditional Syrian Shishkebab". I have no idea if it's really traditional, but it's delicious. The original recipe is for lamb, but we've made it with chicken, pork, and beef.

Mix 4 tsp allspice, 2 tsp salt, and 1 tsp black pepper -- I use whole allspice, kosher salt, and black peppercorns, ground in a rotary coffee grinder. If everything is pre-ground and simply mixed, that works fine. [The original recipe calls for 4 tsp salt and 1/4 tsp pepper, but we found that was too salty.]

Blend spices with 1/2 cup olive oil and use as marinade for 5 to 7 lbs of meat, cut in 1" to 2" cubes. Marinate for at least 2 hours, but overnight produces the best result.

The recipe calls for 3 to 5 lbs of onion, but since only a few of us eat grilled onion, I cut that way back, using 1 or 2 large onions, cut in eighths.

Skewer and grill to desired doneness.


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 9, 2020)

ferment now going, stirred using drill, i was concerned when i stirred this evening , but everything was cool, meaning no volcano whew, lol 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 9, 2020)

winemaker81 said:


> Last time I made metheglin, for a 6 gallon batch I flavored it with 6 sticks cinnamon, 12 whole cloves, and 12 whole allspice. I put the spices in a cheesecloth hops bag, tied it off, put it in a plastic sandwich bag, and gently beat it flat with a hammer. Took the hops bag out of the plastic and dropped it in the fermenter.
> 
> I didn't get as much flavor from the spices as I wanted, although I used them only during fermentation. I've tossed around a couple of ideas for next time, some crazier than others. I'm leaning towards grinding the spices finely, adding half before fermentation, and the other half after racking off the gross lees. I'll need to taste the mead weekly and rack off the fine lees when it's "right".
> 
> It sounds like you'll have 20+ gallons. You might grind the cinnamon and add 2 to 4 Tbsp during fermentation. If it's not enough flavor, add more during bulk aging. I'm totally guessing on quantities, and am thinking about how many Tbsp a ground stick makes.


ok, I ordered some fresh ground organic allspice, since i will have at very least 4#-6gal carboys not counting several smaller jugs for topping off with, 1 carboy will have allspice to see how it goes, all carboys will have cinnamon and crab apple in them, but allspice intrigued me , i love cooked apple with allspice and cinnamon, so if i can replicate that, i will be a very happy camper, a tip of my hat to you @winemaker81 ,,,
Dawg


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 9, 2020)

Plus you can now make Jamaican Jerk pork!


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 9, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> Plus you can now make Jamaican Jerk pork!


I DO LOVE TO EAT, I got Dunlop to prove that, meaning my belly done loped over my BELT,,,,
Dawg


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 9, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> I DO LOVE TO EAT, I got Dunlop to prove that, meaning my belly done loped over my BELT,,,,
> Dawg



I have used this recipe multiple times with great success: Jerk Pork Recipe | Cook the Book


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 12, 2020)

ok pectic doing its job great, ferment bubbling along, cinnamon sticks came in today , i added 2 ounces, of cinnamon cut up, into 18 gallon apple juice, and 80 pound honey crisp apples, 20 pounds of pear, 5 pounds banana, waiting on my all spice to come in, keeping ferment slowed down by keeping temp in upper 50's to lower 60's, 
Dawg


----------



## jvbutter (Nov 13, 2020)

cinnamon in apple wine. never tried that, sounds good.


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 13, 2020)

i love cinnamon apple from Cracker Barrel, so that is my aim for point, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 13, 2020)

even with my limited palate , due to tracheostomy, i popped the lid on my brute trash/ferment bucket and the entire room filled with a cinnamon apple smell even i could perceive ,, punched cap down and stirred, allspice should be here in 2 days at most, i get it added then i can leave the door open and let the ferment do it's thing,,, and I'll leave the lid loose, man if this tastes anywhere like it smells I'll be extremely elated to say the least,,,
Dawg


----------



## Arne (Nov 14, 2020)

I used ground cinnamon once. Worked fine, but as the wine aged as in sat in the bottles, the cinnamon fell out. It stayed in suspension, could not see it as the wine was clear as a bell when bottled but every bottle had the cinnamon fall out after a period of time. Guess what I am trying to say is use the sticks insttead of the powder. Arne.


----------



## jvbutter (Nov 14, 2020)

sticks could be better than powder form...


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 14, 2020)

Arne said:


> I used ground cinnamon once. Worked fine, but as the wine aged as in sat in the bottles, the cinnamon fell out. It stayed in suspension, could not see it as the wine was clear as a bell when bottled but every bottle had the cinnamon fall out after a period of time. Guess what I am trying to say is use the sticks insttead of the powder. Arne.


yes i used sticks on the cinnamon just busted them down with scissors some, but now, I'm worried about the allspice because i ordered it ground, any clue about the allspice?
Dawg


----------



## Bossbaby (Nov 14, 2020)

maybe put it into a really fine mesh pouch, or cheese cloth tied off.


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 14, 2020)

Bossbaby said:


> maybe put it into a really fine mesh pouch, or cheese cloth tied off.


makes since, thanks
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 15, 2020)

Arne said:


> I used ground cinnamon once. Worked fine, but as the wine aged as in sat in the bottles, the cinnamon fell out. It stayed in suspension, could not see it as the wine was clear as a bell when bottled but every bottle had the cinnamon fall out after a period of time. Guess what I am trying to say is use the sticks insttead of the powder. Arne.


ok, that's not good, so since my cinnamon is sticks and already in the ferment that's that',,, but my ground all spice is here, i done some light reading, and am not adding ground allspice to my apple wine, perhaps to my spare country ribs in the off set stick smoker, and buy the time my whole allspice gets here it will be to late, thank you @Arne , beings I've added pear, banana, cinnamon sticks , this will have to service for this ferment, BUT NOW I HAVE A REASON TO PUT ON 2 RACKS OF RIBS. an\d over drink on wine, and i got @Arne as my scape goat, sorry @Arne when it comes to food I'd throw my dad under the buss,, lol
Dawg


----------



## Arne (Nov 15, 2020)

LOL. It didn't hurt the taste any, just kept a dusting falling out of the wine. Didn't want to spook you with this, just to let you know what happened to me. Get them ribs going, if I was a bit closer could help you get rid of the excess. Hmm, spiced apple wine and ribs, doesn't sound too bad at all. Oh,, and the spice apple wine goes good at Christmas, put it in a crock pot and warm it up a bit. Keeps you warm from the inside out. Arne.


----------



## winemaker81 (Nov 15, 2020)

I'd use a fining agent that would precipitate any spices.


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 15, 2020)

Arne said:


> LOL. It didn't hurt the taste any, just kept a dusting falling out of the wine. Didn't want to spook you with this, just to let you know what happened to me. Get them ribs going, if I was a bit closer could help you get rid of the excess. Hmm, spiced apple wine and ribs, doesn't sound too bad at all. Oh,, and the spice apple wine goes good at Christmas, put it in a crock pot and warm it up a bit. Keeps you warm from the inside out. Arne.


yes I've been giving thought to mulling a wine for the holidays,,,
Dawg


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Nov 16, 2020)

winemaker81 said:


> Order the allspice -- you can use it for bulk aging!
> 
> On a tangent, I have a recipe for "Traditional Syrian Shishkebab". I have no idea if it's really traditional, but it's delicious. The original recipe is for lamb, but we've made it with chicken, pork, and beef.
> 
> ...


I love Shiskebab. Thanks for the receipe. I will use it with lamb...............................Dizzy Izzy


----------



## winemaker81 (Nov 16, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> I love Shiskebab. Thanks for the receipe. I will use it with lamb


You just invoked an idea -- I'm going to use the marinade next time I make a stew beef dish -- I'll certainly marinate it overnight, maybe 2 days. Then pressure cook.


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 16, 2020)

winemaker81 said:


> You just invoked an idea -- I'm going to use the marinade next time I make a stew beef dish -- I'll certainly marinate it overnight, maybe 2 days. Then pressure cook.


Good Friends & a Bottle of Wine.
Ted Nugent,,,,

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 16, 2020)

Arne said:


> LOL. It didn't hurt the taste any, just kept a dusting falling out of the wine. Didn't want to spook you with this, just to let you know what happened to me. Get them ribs going, if I was a bit closer could help you get rid of the excess. Hmm, spiced apple wine and ribs, doesn't sound too bad at all. Oh,, and the spice apple wine goes good at Christmas, put it in a crock pot and warm it up a bit. Keeps you warm from the inside out. Arne.ce


at this point of the ferment, would not i be better off to wait till i rack ? , then count & divide my allspice little fruits and drop equal numbers into each carboy for the first 3 months of bulk aging, the 2 ounces of cinnamon seems light, but come bottling time when i back sweeten i believe the cinnamon will be more pronounced, as will the all spice,,, i ordered whole allspice..
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 18, 2020)

welp a few more days and i'll be racking to secondary's,,, i believe next time I'll double my cinnamon sticks, but I'll hang back on that train of thought till i see how this ages, the taste so far is not unpleasant, gives me wonderment of what in a year it will taste like, 
Dawg


----------



## Arne (Nov 20, 2020)

You can add the cinnamon sticks to secondary. Arne.


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 21, 2020)

Arne said:


> You can add the cinnamon sticks to secondary. Arne.


I'm going to get me a small digital scale, i had to put it in carboys today, limited out my ABV, by accident  ,, tonight, and my all spice and dried crabapples came in to day, so i got to divide every thing into 4 carboys, i always run a little hot, but this is the first time i forgot and ran it up to hot, jezze, was not trying that at all on a spicy apple, I got all caught up in the cinnamon-allspice aspect of it, well this will be my first ever adding after fermenting, so soon as i get them scales so all 4 come out more/less the same,
Question @Arne if you don't mind, i had added 2 ounce cinnamon sticks, but it does not come thru as much as i want, should i add my all spice, wait for 3 months , then decide if i need more cinnamon sticks, i am wondering if the all spice help out the cinnamon first,
Thank You
Dawg


----------



## Arne (Nov 21, 2020)

Great question, but don't think I can help you much. I would put the allspice in, wait and see how it comes out, then add some more cinnamon if it needs it. Just guessin, but that is how it would be done around here. Arne.


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 21, 2020)

Arne said:


> Great question, but don't think I can help you much. I would put the allspice in, wait and see how it comes out, then add some more cinnamon if it needs it. Just guessin, but that is how it would be done around here. Arne.


yep my thoughts to. 
Thank You,
Dawg


----------



## winemaker81 (Nov 22, 2020)

I agree with @Arne. The allspice adds a completely different flavor, so I'd add it now. Later, if the blended flavors isn't what you want, add more cinnamon.

Reading various posts have given me the idea to make a gallon of pumpkin wine, flavored with pumpkin pie spice. I blend my own spice, using one of several recipes, depending on which one I can find when I need to make more.


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 24, 2020)

OK, i got me a conundrum,, 3-4 days ago my apple was still showing signs of ferment, i used 80 lb apples and for my liquid i used apple juice, so i racked into 4#-6 gallon carboys and some gal,, half gal and pints for toping off, nothing i don't do routinely, so today i went to check airlocks, I've got several carboys bulk aging, now on this spiced apple the first carboy i racked has a couple inches on the bottom,, the second has about 5 inches on bottom, but carboys 3 & 4 are apple sauce clear to the top, carboy 3 has a 2 inch of wine but it is in the middle of the carboy, i have used PE before during and added more just before i racked, it was bubbling when i racked but not one bubble since, and since i added more PE at racking, I'll not add more for about 3 months from now, when time comes I'll use liquid enzyme for the first time ever, I've never dealt with this before, so I'm going with lots of time, does anyone see any pitfalls? if in 3 months i am still the king of apple sauce, will adding a heavy load of liquid pectic enzyme effect the taste, any suggestions welcome 
Dawg


----------



## Johnd (Nov 24, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> OK, i got me a conundrum,, 3-4 days ago my apple was still showing signs of ferment, i used 80 lb apples and for my liquid i used apple juice, so i racked into 4#-6 gallon carboys and some gal,, half gal and pints for toping off, nothing i don't do routinely, so today i went to check airlocks, I've got several carboys bulk aging, now on this spiced apple the first carboy i racked has a couple inches on the bottom,, the second has about 5 inches on bottom, but carboys 3 & 4 are apple sauce clear to the top, carboy 3 has a 2 inch of wine but it is in the middle of the carboy, i have used PE before during and added more just before i racked, it was bubbling when i racked but not one bubble since, and since i added more PE at racking, I'll not add more for about 3 months from now, when time comes I'll use liquid enzyme for the first time ever, I've never dealt with this before, so I'm going with lots of time, does anyone see any pitfalls? if in 3 months i am still the king of apple sauce, will adding a heavy load of liquid pectic enzyme effect the taste, any suggestions welcome
> Dawg


One of the beautiful properties of pectic enzyme, is that it can be added at anytime, in any reasonable quantity, and it will not taint your wine.

I should clarify for the extremists, it cannot be overdosed if used reasonably. If you add a 1 pound bag to a 6 gallon carboy, you’re on your own cowboy.


----------



## winemaker81 (Nov 24, 2020)

What is the SG on all carboys? I assume it's below 1.000, but best to ask.

I'd dose all batches that have suspended solids with a regular dose of pectic enzyme. As @Johnd said, it won't harm the wines.

Recently I've researched lees, to understand the difference between gross and fine lees. Gross lees is the grape solids, which supposedly start to decompose relatively quickly after precipitation. Apparently this doesn't happen while the solids are suspended, but after the sediment drops, decomposition starts. While everything I read regarded grape wine, I don't see that other fruits and/or vegetables are any different.

There was no consensus regarding when decomposition starts, ranging from _immediately_ to a few weeks. I have no idea who is right, but I figure if I get the wine off the lees relatively quickly, it doesn't matter.

For that reason, I'd not leave the wine for months with fruit solids. Hit 'em all with pectic, and any that don't start clearing within 3 to 4 days, hit 'em with a fining agent.


----------



## Johnd (Nov 24, 2020)

Just to add to what @winemaker81 said above, if AF has completed, the only good reason that I can think of that you still have suspended solids, is CO2 gas still remaining in the must, clinging to the particles and keeping them suspended. I've had similar problems with strawberry wines, which has a lot of sediment, a quick degassing with my vacuuum pump has caused the lees to fall out of suspension very quickly. Once those solids settle, and they sound like they are gross lees, I wouldn't leave the wine sitting on them any more than a few days. Probably not any earthshattering info for you since you're a seasoned fruit winemaker, but just thought I'd add my two cents.......................


----------



## winemaker81 (Nov 24, 2020)

This made me think -- I'd much rather have someone tell me something obvious I _should _know, than not tell me because I should know. We don't always think of everything, and sometimes the missing obvious thing is the answer. This is certainly true for me.

It's good to go through a common checklist, eliminate easy things before digging into problem solving. One time my supervisor, who was working at a remote office, called me -- the office printer wasn't working. We spent 20 minutes testing everything, me talking him through things over the phone. Unplugging and replugging cables, rebooting the PC, trying different programs, printing from other PCs. Nothing. Nada. Zilch.

Then a thought occurred to me -- "Larry, is the printer turned on?"

We laughed about that for years.


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 24, 2020)

Johnd said:


> One of the beautiful properties of pectic enzyme, is that it can be added at anytime, in any reasonable quantity, and it will not taint your wine.
> 
> I should clarify for the extremists, it cannot be overdosed if used reasonably. If you add a 1 pound bag to a 6 gallon carboy, you’re on your own cowboy.


but Johnd I'm 5/8 native American  Cherokee, Cheyenne, Comanche 1/4 Irish and 1/8 English,,, me make firewater not war,, lol 
and thank you, i thought that, but was not sure 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 25, 2020)

as stated i added pectic enzyme before racking to secondary, so in carboys 3 & 4 that midway strip of wine has grown from 1 & 1/2 to about 2 & 1/2,, but that gives me hope for my next racking in February,,,
Dawg


----------



## Rice_Guy (Nov 26, 2020)

Pectin enzyme is less active in alcohol, ie once the ferment is done.


Johnd said:


> One of the beautiful properties of pectic enzyme, is that it can be added at anytime, in any reasonable quantity, and it will not taint your wine.
> 
> I should clarify for the extremists, it cannot be overdosed if used reasonably. If you add a 1 pound bag to a 6 gallon carboy, you’re on your own cowboy.


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 26, 2020)

Rice_Guy said:


> Pectin enzyme is less active in alcohol, ie once the ferment is done.


yup. works way slower, but time works on most everything
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 26, 2020)

yeah, i knew the answers but when i freaked, well i wanted reassurance lol , but it caused me to do some research, I've only ever used powdered pectic enzyme. but while researching, i found out according to some site i read, that liquid pectic enzyme works better, but it did not explain why, so my question is liquid pectic enzyme what's different, because when i put PE in my wine it becomes liquid, so that means there is something different in liquid PE? yes/no ?
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 26, 2020)

ah, i see,,, after diving deeper i understand the many types and mixes for different combinations of enzymes, a few years back i had found some that worked great with pear, but lost that web address, never found it again, live and learn,
Dawg


----------



## Arne (Nov 27, 2020)

Had a couple of mice get in the house a few years ago. One thing I found they liked was the liquid pectic enzime. Ate right thru the bottle. Lucky little fellows went straight to mouse heaven. Havn't had mouse problems since. Don't know how they got in, but resolved the problem somehow. Maybe the cat keeps em away. Arne.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Nov 27, 2020)

* all enzymes are sold based on how active they are, (International Units of activity), enzymes are proteins that catalyze a specific reaction, to do this they have an active shape that fits the chemistry, most commercial enzymes are produced in a fungal fermentation kinda like brewing beer, but traditional forms as calf stomach rennet are recovered from animals (fungal rennet is cheaper), I don’t know if there is a standard salt to add in manufacturing but likely
* a dry enzyme has had a lot of damage done to the molecule in the process of removing the liquid (usually freeze drying) and making a powder, this is sorta like cooking your egg for breakfast, it turns hard, to stabilize the enzyme BSA is added (the clear liquid/ protein from cow blood), dry enzymes should be protected from humidity/ moisture and heat, no the enzyme doesn’t really melt in but behave like egg white in water and stay suspended
* liquid enzymes start out like dry enzymes as a fermentation product, they are concentrated and also stabilized with BSA, for best stability they need to be refrigerated, liquid forms are easier to produce so the activity is good,,,, HOWEVER,,, in general a liquid enzyme will not tolerate abusive storage/ shipping conditions as well as a dry form.
* the key in both forms is food industry folks buy based on the activity units


hounddawg said:


> but it caused me to do some research, I've only ever used powdered pectic enzyme. but while researching, i found out according to some site i read, that liquid pectic enzyme works better, but it did not explain why, so my question is liquid pectic enzyme what's different, because when i put PE in my wine it becomes liquid, so that means there is something different in liquid PE? yes/no


_for home usage the dry ones last and liquid forms have shelf life issues_


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 27, 2020)

Rice_Guy said:


> * all enzymes are sold based on how active they are, (International Units of activity), enzymes are proteins that catalyze a specific reaction, to do this they have an active shape that fits the chemistry, most commercial enzymes are produced in a fungal fermentation kinda like brewing beer, but traditional forms as calf stomach rennet are recovered from animals (fungal rennet is cheaper), I don’t know if there is a standard salt to add in manufacturing but likely
> * a dry enzyme has had a lot of damage done to the molecule in the process of removing the liquid (usually freeze drying) and making a powder, this is sorta like cooking your egg for breakfast, it turns hard, to stabilize the enzyme BSA is added (the clear liquid/ protein from cow blood), dry enzymes should be protected from humidity/ moisture and heat, no the enzyme doesn’t really melt in but behave like egg white in water and stay suspended
> * liquid enzymes start out like dry enzymes as a fermentation product, they are concentrated and also stabilized with BSA, for best stability they need to be refrigerated, liquid forms are easier to produce so the activity is good,,,, HOWEVER,,, in general a liquid enzyme will not tolerate abusive storage/ shipping conditions as well as a dry form.
> * the key in both forms is food industry folks buy based on the activity units
> ...


that was it, i knew when i helped the old timers they used calf stomach rennet, i'd forgotten it was not for the yeast, been many years ago, a double thank you @Rice_Guy, yeah what you said is what i'd researched, along with different mixtures for different types of fruits berries and tons on many other things, my panic on my apple was of course premature, since it is slowly making more wine, i believe i will wait till i get 4#,-6 gal carboys of all liquid, before i add the rest of my cinnamon sticks and whole allspice seeds/nuts what ever them things are called, this is my first time with cinnamon sticks and allspice, again thank you for your time and knowledge 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 3, 2020)

man that 20 grams allspice and 3 cinnamon sticks per 6 gl carboy smells awfully good, still got just under 10 gl, apple sauce, but it is turning to wine from bottom up, them are the only 2 that not got cinnamon or allspice in yet,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 6, 2020)

Johnd said:


> One of the beautiful properties of pectic enzyme, is that it can be added at anytime, in any quantity, and it will not taint your wine.tt
> 
> I should clarify for the extremists, it cannot be overdosed if used reasonably. If you add a 1 pound bag to a 6 gallon carboy, you’re on your own cowboy.


so pale face with straight tongue @Johnd , LOL, funny how you know exactly the answer yet even after years you get insecure,,, so i had 1# 6 of wine and better than 3# 6's of apple sauce, now two 6's of wine and better than 2# 6's of apple sauce, every time i look at them i think of you and smile, wine is like a trip, the journey can be as sweet as the end product, the first 6 i had added 3 sticks of cinnamon from Sir Lanka and 20 grams of allspice from Jamaica, even with limited smell, it smells heavenly, so looks like by end game all 4 will end up as spiced apple, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 10, 2020)

so last night i saw 2 of my apple sauce (cake) carboys were better then half wine in the bottom, but the sauce (cake) had grown and was coming out the airlocks, so being Wyle e coyote super genius, i hosed off the carboys and pulled airlocks and bungs, i had a cake lava flow, i think now i own more land, i was like oh shoot you moron you knew to have equipment ready , but now i have 3 carboys of mainly wine and 1 carboy of sauce (cake),, so I'll re-sorbate everything here in a few days, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 11, 2021)

since I'd ended up fermenting my apple wine on the skins and flesh, it is probably more accurate to call it apple cider, don't know,,, so i have 4- 6 gallon carboys bulk aging, 2 are straight up apple cider and 2 are spiced apple cider, with all spice and 3 cinnamon sticks in each of the 2 carboys, 
Dawg


----------



## Arne (Feb 14, 2021)

And the big question is "drumroll" How's it taste?


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 15, 2021)

Arne said:


> And the big question is "drumroll" How's it taste?


still in carboys, I plan to rack it when i rack my skeeter pee at same sitting, since i have that room rather cool for my bulk aging, so my skeeter is down to only SG 1.060 in almost 2 weeks, as soon as the skeeter pee is ready for the rest of the lemon mixed into ferment barrel then rack my 4 carboys of apple and rack my skeeter pee to its secondary, i use a 1 micron filter on my whites, ,I ain't in a big hurry, the guy that dose my labels I guess wants to retire young,,, with the prices he's now charging,,,, so I'm buying me a color laser printer, just what I'm bulk aging the labels will cover the printer,,,,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 9, 2021)

wine been sitting a little while, #2-6's apple, #2-6's spiced apple using both cinnamon and all spice, everything has kinda settled with a few lees, so tonight i racked all 4 carboys, will let them sit awhile, funny, this is the only time i have made a couple batches with out tasting after ferment, both have good color, the spiced is just a little darker, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 18, 2021)

Rice_Guy said:


> What are you adding besides? The honey crisp here also got prarie fire crab and after I rack the plan is to put in some heated honey (brouchet)


i got a few pounds now of crab apples, soon as i get 40lb pears and 20lb of granny smith and 20 lbs of either Lodi apple or red delicious, I'LL be making 9 gallons of my secret\ favorite wine, bins the crabapple are dried i figure 1 pound will do the trick, i put several pounds of dried yellow sergeants crabapples,, stocked up,,,, lol 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 18, 2021)

for my tastes on apple & banana wines i find , 1 stick of cinnamon ,, an 5 grams all spice i find are plenty per 6 gallons of lite flavor country wines,,,
Dawg


----------



## wrongway (Mar 21, 2021)

Awesome Dawg!!!


----------



## Arne (Mar 24, 2021)

hounddawg said:


> i got a few pounds now of crab apples, soon as i get 40lb pears and 20lb of granny smith and 20 lbs of either Lodi apple or red delicious, I'LL be making 9 gallons of my secret\ favorite wine, bins the crabapple are dried i figure 1 pound will do the trick, i put several pounds of dried yellow sergeants crabapples,, stocked up,,,, lol
> Dawg


Do the crab apples grow down your way? You will know here pretty shortly as they show up around here with flowers all over them. They are one of the first to shoot blossems. Arne.


----------



## wrongway (Mar 24, 2021)

I wish I could find Crab apples here.


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 24, 2021)

Arne said:


> Do the crab apples grow down your way? You will know here pretty shortly as they show up around here with flowers all over them. They are one of the first to shoot blossems. Arne.


yes, but i have been fighting cedar rust the last 3 years now, i have several crab apple sergeants yellow crab apples bushes, sergeants both green and yellow grow in a mutil stem bush like babies breath, as far as i know the other types at least round here are trees,
Dawg


----------



## Arne (Mar 26, 2021)

wrongway said:


> I wish I could find Crab apples here.


Where are you at in Kansas?


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 26, 2021)

Arne said:


> Where are you at in Kansas?


ARKANSAS,,,,,,,,,,,,, lol
Dawg


----------



## wrongway (Mar 28, 2021)

Arne said:


> Where are you at in Kansas?


Arne I'm near Wichita, There are lots of Crab Apple trees around but no one takes care of them and there always infested. I would buy some if I knew where.


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 28, 2021)

wrongway said:


> Arne I'm near Wichita, There are lots of Crab Apple trees around but no one takes care of them and there always infested. I would buy some if I knew where.


mine have cedar rust, wont know for a while if i got it stopped, been doctoring now for 3 years, got cedar tress on other property, so i can't cut the cedars, i get mine online, they are dried slices, if you're interested let me know and i'll look up the address/site for you, you can get sll amounts or lots, i buy a couple three years worth put in freezer baggies and keep in the freezer, and yes that's overkill , lol
Dawg


----------



## Arne (Mar 29, 2021)

hounddawg said:


> mine have cedar rust, wont know for a while if i got it stopped, been doctoring now for 3 years, got cedar tress on other property, so i can't cut the cedars, i get mine online, they are dried slices, if you're interested let me know and i'll look up the address/site for you, you can get sll amounts or lots, i buy a couple three years worth put in freezer baggies and keep in the freezer, and yes that's overkill , lol
> Dawg


THANKS, but I have a crab apple tree in the yard. They are all over around here and people just use them as ornimental trees. If needed I was kinda trying to figure how to get some down to you. Arne.


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 29, 2021)

Arne said:


> THANKS, but I have a crab apple tree in the yard. They are all over around here and people just use them as ornimental trees. If needed I was kinda trying to figure how to get some down to you. Arne.


thank you so much for the thought, i really appreciate that,,, i found some in all places Albania, stock up, dried ,,,,, then i froze them,
Dawg


----------

